# I found a nice Beagle, Now I'd like to find it a nice home



## bmarleyzq8 (Sep 26, 2006)

This beagle Showed up at my house last week. I tried to find her owner by driving around going door to door, taking her for walks, calling the local shelters, and putting ads on facebook and criagslist. Its becomeing increasingly obvious that she was "dumped". Its a shame because she is such a sweet dog. I have a 2 yr old child and she plays well with him. I also have two dogs of my own and she seems good with them as well. If it were'nt for them, I'd make her my own.

She looks to be maybe two years old and she isn't fixed.

If you or someone you know would be willing to give her a home, please let me know. Send me a P.M. or give me a call at (810)531-6590. I'm located in Carsonville M.I.


----------

